# ChucK, a music programming language



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

Some of you might be interested in this:

http://chuck.cs.princeton.edu/

This is for, quote, "ChucK : Strongly-timed, Concurrent, and On-the-fly
Music Programming Language".

I'm not a composer, but this looked interesting and thought some of you might be interested in it.

I've composed exactly one piece of music (for piano). I wrote the score around 1999 using PrintMusic2000! In computer terms, 1999 is ancient times. All the same, I was very impressed by the software. It produced attractive output and even played back the music at a decent tempo, without my having to specify a metronome reading.


----------

